# ortenberg and flinn



## bottle man (Sep 4, 2011)

Picked up a poison bottle today. Reads Ortenberg and Flinn and reads CL&G co with a number 1 on the base. The color is green and stands 31/2 inches tall. Also the bottle is six sided and has ribbed panels on two sides. Does anyone have any info as to rarity and value. I can send a pic but will be monday. Thanks for any help. Kevin


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Kevin,

 I think this may be a pretty good one. It's one of 28 documented proprietary poisons. I don't know my Kuhn numbers, but believe it's a KI-1 or KI-2. Gotta be scarce at the very worst case scenario.

 "17- Ortenberg and Flinn (some are also embossed New York) From.

 The "CL&G" is Carr-Lowry Glass Co. "C.L.G.CO.............Carr-Lowrey Glass Company, Baltimore, MD (1889-2003). Mark was used primarily before about 1920. Often misread as "C.L.C.CO". See "C partially overlapping an L". From.

 "Carr Lowrey Glass Company founded in Baltimore, Maryland in 1889. Located on the Middle Branch of the Patapsco River in a neighborhood named Westport, Samuel Carr and William Lowrey established their company to create glass bottles for the pharmaceutical and perfume industries. As seen from the locally famous Hanover Street Bridge, just west of Fort McHenry, you could see the towering smoke stacks and piles of discarded blue glass in piles behind the factory.

 Their company grew over the years as they were one of the first companies to utilize an "IS Machine," a machine that had individual sections that were timed to automatically blow and move the bottles to a conveyor system.

 In 1944, they were acquired by the Anchor-Hocking Glass Company. During this time, the company experienced major expansion. Carr-Lowrey was one of the producers of the famous Avon bottles that were shaped like cars, planes, animals, and also white glass shampoo bottles for Head & Shoulders, as well as facial cream bottles for Procter & Gamble" From.

 Hexagonal, you say. I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 5, 2011)

All I can say is OH CRAP!

 Surfaceone is on the right track, it's a KI-2.  The KI-1's had POISON down the sides with ribs.
 1st off, this one is very rare.  Don't know what it would sell for today, but pre-recession book value is 2000 - 4500.  Unfortunatley, it's a broad scale since there are so many issues listed on the KI-1 / 2 chart so it could fall anywhere.
 2nd, it's a previously unlisted size.  Chart only has 2 3/4 and 5 1/2 known.  So, that put's yours as the only one of this size known....for now.

 First the KU-10 in the attic, and now this....your killing me....  [8D]  This stuff never happens to us...

 we miss our skull so much...was our pride and joy of our collection....[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 5, 2011)

correction...crawl space, not attic...had to go look at it again*sigh*


----------



## bottle man (Sep 5, 2011)

Here are the pics of the ortenberg and flinn poison. Thanks for the info Surfacone and Poison-US. I cant believe how rare it is and I hope to find a true value on it. Has anyone ever seen one sell at auction? I also cant believe it is an unlisted size. Thanks again, Kevin


----------



## bottle man (Sep 5, 2011)

2


----------



## bottle man (Sep 5, 2011)

3


----------



## bottle man (Sep 5, 2011)

4


----------



## epackage (Sep 5, 2011)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-60863/mpage-1/key-ortenberg/tm.htm#61115


----------



## Jim (Sep 5, 2011)

Killer bottle. Very rare, and very desirable. I used to heavily collect the KI-1 and KI-2 bottles before I really got into high-dollar rare local bottles. I had some good KIs, but the Ortenberg and Flinn is one that I never even got a chance to buy.

 As Steve said, the market in general is lower than it was a few years ago, but truly rare bottles like this one still hold up pretty well. Congratulations on a great find.  ~Jim


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 6, 2011)

Unfortunatley, the only way to find it's true value is to sell it at auction.  Since there is no history of this size being sold, there is no history other than the other sizes. And they are rare as well, there may not be one.


----------



## bottle man (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone know a good auction house for poisons?


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 9, 2011)

PoisonousAddiction.com.  I will bid, and I will win.  If you're lucky, my wife will try and outbid me.. [&:]


----------

